# Recipe Review Please



## Glytch (28/7/16)

So I did the suggested reading on the Calling All DIYers thread and picked out 5 recipes that were relatively simple and appealed to my tastes. Please can I ask some experienced DIYers (@Viper_SA, @Andre, @VapeDude and @rogue zombie) to comment on the below recipes?

*Some feedback I'd appreciate:*

- Replacement Flavour Manufacturers (i.e if FA vs TFA in a recipe)
- Adjusted quantities
- Lemon and Lime Quantity (I noticed on the thread that some people didn't like it)
- Do any of the below need Koolda or EM?

*The recipes*

- Mostly made with 30/70 PG/VG 6mg Nicotine
- I've gone with mostly fruity flavours
- Please no dessert additions
- Apologies if you see a recipe of your below. I didn't have time to acknowledge you but if your recipe appears below a BIG THANK YOU and let me know and I'll edit the post and give you the credit for your recipe.

*Forest Fantasy* @Viper_SA
FA Raspberry 5%
FA Forest Fruit 5%
FA Strawberry 5%
FA Coconut 2%

*Satelite*

TFA Strawberry Ripe 4%
FA Kiwi 2.75%
FA Fuji Apple 4%
TFA Dragonfruit 1%
TFA Coconut Extra 1%

*Citrus Burst*

TFA Orange Cream 8%
TFA Lemon & Lime 2%
TFA Sweet Cream 5%
TFA Fruit Circles 1%

*Pink Lemonade*

TFA Sweet Rasberry 8%
TFA Lemon Lime 5%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 3%

*Litchi and Melon*
Dragonfruit (TPA) - 9%
Litchi (TPA) - 5.5 %
Honeydew (TPA) - 4%

Thanks so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (28/7/16)

The first recipe that calls for all FA flavors has very over flavored ingredients. I would suggest cutting everything by half.
FA is not the same as TFA etc their stuff is highly concentrated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PsiSan (28/7/16)

Agreed with @Sprint


----------



## dstroya (28/7/16)

Glytch said:


> ...
> 
> *Citrus Burst*
> 
> ...



You're gonna struggle to find TFA Orange cream. It's on the no fly list and no-one brings it in, that I can find...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/7/16)

The all FA recipe was one of mine. The raspberry I like at 5-6% because jt brings out the sour notes much better. The forest fruit I agree can be dropped. It adds a strong blackcurrant note, the FA strawberry has been binned. I just don't like it much anymore. Prefer TFA strawberry ripe and INW strawberry kiss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/7/16)

You won't be able to get Lemon and Lime anymore, so I would scratch the ones with it.

Also, Satellite uses Coconut Extra, which is the worst one available, so I would suggest any other Coconut.

And I personally now dislike TFA Litchi. It works it 1 recipe I make, but I hated it everywhere else I used it.

Lastly, I would suggest rather looking at the newer recipes. We've all learnt a lot since we started, and now have a access to way more concentrates 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (28/7/16)

I would highly recommend looking through the new Threads @Andre created for "Beverage, Fruit etc."

Those are pure gold. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (28/7/16)

Thanks all. Looking through the more recent thread now.

Does banana cream need long steep time? Also seen some posts saying banana eats through rubber and plastic.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/16)

Glytch said:


> Thanks all. Looking through the more recent thread now.
> 
> Does banana cream need long steep time? Also seen some posts saying banana eats through rubber and plastic.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Banana Ripe eats syringes instantly, Banana Cream is awesome. The cream really comes alive after a bit of steeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (29/7/16)

When I started DIY my general rule of thumb was that if a FA concentrate is required at x percentage I halve it if I'm using a TFA concentrate. Obviously this doesn't work for all but it's worked for me 90% of the time. Now days I don't even bother with the recipe because I've wasted so much juice trying to sub things that just don't work


----------



## VapeDude (29/7/16)

Btw you look like you might have the ingredients to make this its pretty good : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/34917/Ripe+Dragon+Cream


----------



## VapeDude (29/7/16)

And Koolada would probably work really well in the first 2 recipes


----------



## Andre (29/7/16)

VapeDude said:


> When I started DIY my general rule of thumb was that if a FA concentrate is required at x percentage I halve it if I'm using a TFA concentrate.


Do you not mean the other way around?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (29/7/16)

Thanks guys

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude (31/7/16)

Andre said:


> Do you not mean the other way around?



Hey @Andre ye ur right the other around woops


----------

